# البيت المسيحي



## happy angel (1 أغسطس 2009)

*البيت المسيحى 
أساسه التواضع المبنى على صخرة 


فالبسوا كمختاري الله القديسين المحبوبين احشاء رأفات ولطفا وتواضعاً ووداعة وطول اناة. 

كولوسي 3: 12 
احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.
متى 11: 29 
ثواب التواضع ومخافة الرب هو غنى وكرامة وحياة.
امثال 22 : 4 

الإيمان
إتساعه المحبة الصادرة من ضمير صالح وقلب نقى 
فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا قَدْ صَارَ لَنَا الدُّخُولُ بِالإِيمَانِ، إِلَى هذِهِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ فِيهَا مُقِيمُونَ، وَنَفْتَخِرُ عَلَى رَجَاءِ مَجْدِ اللهِ. رومية 5 : 1 – 

نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ، احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِينًا بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ عبرانيين 12 : 2 

فكونوا متمثلين بالله كأولاد أحباء. واسلكوا في المحبة كما احبنا المسيح أيضاً واسلم نفسه لأجلنا قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة. 

افسس 5 : 1-2 



إرتفاعه الرجاء بمواعيد الله لمن يسمع كلامه ويعمل به 


فرحين في الرجاء صابرين في الضيق. مواظبين على الصلاة.
رومية 12 : 12 



وليملأكم اله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس.
رومية 15 : 13 
متذكرين بلا انقطاع عمل إيمانكم وتعب محبتكم وصبر رجائكم ربنا يسوع المسيح أمام الله وأبينا.
1تسالونيكي 1 : 3 


جدرانه الحكمة والوداعة والإيمان وطول الأناه 

مخافة الرب ادب حكمة وقبل الكرامة التواضع
امثال15 :33 


فاطلب اليكم انا الاسير في الرب ان تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دعيتم بها بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول اناة محتملين بعضكم بعضاً في المحبة.
افسسس 4: 1و2 
واما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان وداعة تعفف. ضد امثال هذه ليس ناموس. 
غلاطية 5 : 22-23*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2009)

*



			أساسه التواضع المبنى على صخرة 
الإيمان
جدرانه الحكمة والوداعة والإيمان وطول الأناه
إرتفاعه الرجاء بمواعيد الله لمن يسمع كلامه ويعمل به
المحبة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*اساسات مهمة خالص خالص 
شكرا هابى ربنا يبارك حياتك 
و يا رب تكون بيوت اولاد المسيح كلها بيوت طهارة و بيوت بركة


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع ومميز 
شكرا

الرب معاكم

صلوا لى​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا هابي
 ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## +نور+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع بجد رائع جدا


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> اساسات مهمة خالص خالص
> شكرا هابى ربنا يبارك حياتك
> و يا رب تكون بيوت اولاد المسيح كلها بيوت طهارة و بيوت بركة


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع ومميز
> شكرا
> 
> الرب معاكم
> ...


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا يا هابي
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

+نور+ قال:


> موضوع بجد رائع جدا


----------



## جارجيوس (29 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا هابي 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا هابي
> الرب يباركك​*


----------

